# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  How to tell the likelihood of asbestos in a weatherboard / fibro house?

## activeman

Hi,
Looking at the house below, what parts of it are likely to have asbestos in it?
I'm obviously going to get an inspector to look at it, but I would like to know for my own interest sake.   
Cheers

----------


## Bedford

If the flat sheeted areas are original to the house I would say it's most likely to be asbestos. 
If the sheets are younger than 20 years, they probably won't be asbestos. 
Bathrooms and other wet areas mostly had asbestos sheeting also. 
It doesn't appear to have eave linings which were often asbestos. 
Read the stickies above for more info.  :Smilie:

----------

